# Seiko... discuss



## COYF (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been a bit of a watch snob most my life, always leaning towards the Rolex, Breitling, Tag type brands and not really interested in any others. After reading various posts on this forum my eyes have been opened to a lot of brands that I had never previously thought to buy.

I'm now fancying a Seiko SSE025 Astron or maybe just the SKX007 (very different from each other I know). I'm interested in peoples feedback on Seiko, the previously mention models in particular but just the brand as a whole having never really looked at them before.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

For what it is worth I own 6 Seikos, none similar to the ones you mention and 3 costing around £60 others a fair bit more but max £300. Without exception all are excellent time keepers, are standing the test of time, two are Automatics both start with the mildest of movement. I is a solar and is happy in the dark for at least 4 months.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I think most members on here either own or have owned a Seiko at some point. That are fantastic watches.

My SKX007



My Cocktail Time



Both brilliant watches.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

I've got 2 Seikos, £130ish and £350ish, both are really well built, keep time to within seconds a month and always get good comments from friends, family and colleagues.

The lume is excellent on both, the bezels and crowns feel sturdy, and overall they inspire confidence that they're well built, and will last a lifetime... and more. 
My two:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

I suppose I'm still a bit of a watch snob with Seiko...,I've owned loads over the years but always as a daily driver/ beater watch.

They produce fantastic pieces....problem is for me when they get more than £600 there's a lot of competition from other brands like Longines, Oris....at which point they tick more boxes for me


----------



## Grand Old Duke (Mar 2, 2020)

COYF said:


> I've been a bit of a watch snob most my life, always leaning towards the Rolex, Breitling, Tag type brands and not really interested in any others. After reading various posts on this forum my eyes have been opened to a lot of brands that I had never previously thought to buy.
> 
> I'm now fancying a Seiko SSE025 Astron or maybe just the SKX007 (very different from each other I know). I'm interested in peoples feedback on Seiko, the previously mention models in particular but just the brand as a whole having never really looked at them before.


 I'm looking at the SKX007 myself as for the money they look good and are easy to read. Is the username an acronym by the way!? :whistling:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Seiko's latest models have been given a poor reception with their new business/ marketing direction. They are getting away from the cheaper end and trying to up scale / price themselves. This is a bold move imo. j


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Some of the odd ball Seikos are great. Cheap to service, often cheap to pick up and lots of variations. King Seiko represent very good value, as do some of the Grand Seiko range. Or a Vanac, or a SARB, or a SARX... Loads of great Seikos out there.

A n unusual '5'



Lord Matic



And the revered Lord Marvel 36000, a true high beat bargain.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> I've got 2 Seikos, £130ish and £350ish, both are really well built, keep time to within seconds a month and always get good comments from friends, family and colleagues.
> 
> The lume is excellent on both, the bezels and crowns feel sturdy, and overall they inspire confidence that they're well built, and will last a lifetime... and more.
> My two:


 Maybe I've just been unlucky...........twice

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

The bracelet on my Padi fell apart and timekeeping is poor, the bezel has all but seized up and the service from the AD wasn't that great either. I had a Monster but the fit, finish and timekeeping on it wasn't good, the bracelet was tacky and the bezel looked like it had been finished with 40 grit emery paper.

To the OP I suggest you find a local AD and have a really good look at those you are thinking about buying.

No disrespect to the Seiko fanboys but Rolex/Omegas/Brightblings and so on are are a world apart and some from the lower end Seikos.


----------



## Tom-HK (Aug 4, 2017)

Well this is a first, for me. Most watch snobs I have come across turn their noses up at Tag.

Anyway, Seiko is a great brand with a longer heritage than Rolex. And unlike Breitling and Tag, all Seikos have in-house movements. Seiko were pioneers in dive watches (look up why it is that Seiko dive watches don't need Helium escape valves) and in auto winding technologies (look into their 'magic lever').

They were the first to bring a quartz watch to market and during the quartz revolution in the 70s and 80s they were toe to toe with Rolex, Omega, Girard Perregaux and others in developing new approaches to high accuracy timepieces, with their Twin Quartz, Twin Mode Quartz, high frequency and thermistor technologies. This ultimately led to their 9F calibre quartz movement which is amongst the best in the world and deserves reading about as a separate exercise.

Most of their watches (especially at the lower end) are not manufactured in Japan, these days, but Seiko is generally one of the most vertically integrated watch brands out there, for a long time producing far more of its own components (such as jewels, screws and hairsprings) than even Rolex (Rolex have upped their game a bit, lately). Seiko ébauches are not as highly regarded as ETA ébauches, but they power a great many models for a great many brands. And let's not forget, movement-wise, that it was because of Seiko's repeated success at the chronometric competitions in Switzerland that the Swiss eventually decided to ban non-Swiss companies from taking part. There is nothing to turn your nose up at, when it comes to Seiko.

Having said that, the only Astron I would get would be the 1969 35SQ. If you want a GPS watch then I assure you that Citizen has far better GPS technology than Seiko. Citizen GPS watches acquire the signal far faster in all conditions and far more reliably indoors. They are also accurate to 5 seconds per month without sync, so they need to auto sync only once per week as opposed to once per day with the Seiko. Seiko's Astron movement has made progress over the years and is now better able to adjust for location than it was, but it's still not up to the standard of Citizen's offering.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

COYF said:


> maybe just the SKX007


 My first automatic was a Seiko and I've never been without one since. If you decide on a SKX 007, if it bothers you check the bezel alignment. Don't expect perfect timekeeping. I have mine on a "chocolate bar" rubber strap, because the original bracelet, for me, was uncomfortable and poorly made, although you can buy decent aftermarket bracelets. They are durable and cheap enough not to bother too much about if you give it the odd ding or scratch. I've never had one serviced, as they have usually lasted me 10-15 years, and by that time they are fit for the bin.



r-macus said:


> Seiko's latest models have been given a poor reception with their new business/ marketing direction. They are getting away from the cheaper end and trying to up scale / price themselves. This is a bold move imo. j


 I agree with this, especially regarding some of the limited edition models, I just don't see the value.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I've owned a frightening amount of Seikos, from the £60 5s to the Marinemaster SBDX001, and I've never been disappointed with any of them, ever. Seiko make superb pieces to suit all pockets, and the quality of even the low end ones boggles the mind.

I believe they're the world's largest manufacturer of watch movements (all power methods), although correct me if I'm wrong. That certainly does say something if it's true.

Here's what £60 gets you from Seiko...





Here's what a couple of grand gets you from Seiko...





Both works of art in their own right, and both worth every penny.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> Here's what a couple of grand gets you from Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love that particular model of MM...if I was ever tempted to buy another watch, I'd seriously be considering one. :wub:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

For the money, I think an automatic Seiko 5 is hard to beat. Here's my green dial with a brown strap.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had a few seiko over the years and can't really fault any of them. All of them have had good time keeping and been reasonably well built and good value for money at their price point.

I can't really comment on the higher value models as I've not had any of them. Some of that is probably because I've previously not been that aware of the brands more expensive offerings; and at the higher price brackets I've leaned more towards Omega.

My titanium kinetic SQ50 was used a lot for everything and has taken a fair old beating over the years and still ticks on. The bracelet is a little stretched and rattles, but for a 30 odd year old workhorse I can't complain. The full lume dial still lights up a room.

View attachment 22198


The auto Landshark I bought on here. The only thing I find irritating is the internal bezel crown moves too easily on its own. Time keeping is great, as is fit and finish, at the price point. It's picked up a few marks, but is pretty robust and again lume is good.










The MDE divers watch I own also uses a seiko quartz movement I believe, and I can't fault the time keeping on that either.









Across these 3 watches there's 3 different movement types and watch styles, which illustrates the brands flexibility I guess.

I wouldn't compare any of the above to Omega, Rolex etc in terms of fit, finish and build quality as they're not from the same price bracket, but I can see the appeal of seiko's higher end stuff. I'd need to compare them in my hands to see if they would entice me to spend several thousands of pounds on them though.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm falling more and more in love with Seiko as a brand - impeccable timekeeping and quality at their respective price points.

Here's the three I've got currently - and I'm getting desperately tempted by grand seiko and some Japan domestic variants too!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Everyone needs at least one Seiko in their collection maybe two :biggrin:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I had a few Seiko 007 watches. The bracelet is terrible as are all lower priced Seiko watches feels just awful. The movement doesn't hack and many used to buy them because they were cheap (about £100) and easy to mod. Since Seiko stopped producing them they have apparently become "Iconic". The new Seiko 5 can be had for less than a 007 and have a better movement in them.

Have a look at the Presage line up and also the Seiko samurai. A very good alternative to Seiko is Orient. I found their sports watches better quality and cheaper than Seiko.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This was £80 in a sale, 100m water, throwaway bracelet, hacks, and handwinds. Probably better than a 007.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Where is @Nigelp? He likes a good Seiko and does a nice job of bringing them back from tired to WOW


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I sold them for many years and rarely had them returned or any problems. It wasn't unusual to find us servicing watches that were 50+ years old and often they had little to no intervention.

My advice is probably stick with something on leather... The bracelet quality won't match up to Breitling... More along the lines of early Rolex (a bit rattling and lightweight)



That's my cocktail time with power reserve. Its a fabulous watch for the money... Was a bit bigger and thicker than I expected but still wears pretty well... Has a cool deployant buckle and pointer date at centre. The glass back shows a pretty ordinary looking movement.

This is one of my cheaper watches but I feel every collection needs a representative from the brand. They have made quite a contribution.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got 3 and they are all great watches. For a while I considered this my best looking watch....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Every collection should have at least one, here are mine:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

@andyclient I'll take a pogue of your wrists. Sure you hardly need two?


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

andyclient said:


> Everyone needs at least one Seiko in their collection maybe two :biggrin:


 Or maybe even more.  I think one can deduce I like Seiko. :laughing2dw:

Obviously they are not in the same league as Rolex etc, but I feel you get some cracking watches at affordable prices. The only thing that has annoyed me with Seiko is their pin and collar system on the bracelets, can be a bit fiddly at times and you have to be very careful with the collar or it'll go missing.  :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have serviced a fare few Seiko Watches and I think they are fantastic.

Now as to non hacking and handwinding movements such as the 7s26, frankly nothing wrong with them, the simpler a movement is the better as less to go wrong But one thing that does irritate a little is no jewelling on the barrel arbor pivot holes, later movements are jewelled.

Case finishing is excellent the Monster I owned looked fantastic, but I seem to remember a forum member having one which he said was rough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! however looking at the picture he posted, well tbh it looked like someone had been messing with it as it didn't look like any I have seen before of since.

Timing can be a bit iffy out of the box as they are not regulated at the factory, but all run within spec and can be regulated later if you so desire to within COSC standards.

Some of the very newer ones can have QC issues, mostly down to poor lubrication at the factory, I hope that has now been corrected so if anyone knows then let me know.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> No disrespect to the Seiko fanboys but Rolex/Omegas/Brightblings and so on are are a world apart and some from the lower end Seikos.


 I wouldn't argue with that at all. And even between my 4 there has been some pain. But despite that, the 4 I have give me great pleasure. But I'll save the details for a thread I am preparing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> but I seem to remember a forum member having one which he said was rough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 My idea of rough as a badgers @rse must be different from yours.



This isn't the one I owned just a random pic from Chrono24 but it's no better. On fact you'd probably get a better finish with 40 grit emery paper.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> My idea of rough as a badgers @rse must be different from yours.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the one I owned just a random pic from Chrono24 but it's no better. On fact you'd probably get a better finish with 40 grit emery paper.


 Thats got dinks in it.

They are not rough like that.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> Thats got dinks in it.
> 
> They are not rough like that.


 Not the dinks it's the finish on the bezel.

As said that one is just a random choice but if you have a look at others unless they have been refinished they are all like that.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's not forget Seiko lume though. It really is some of the best out there.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Not the dinks it's the finish on the bezel.
> 
> As said that one is just a random choice but if you have a look at others unless they have been refinished they are all like that.


 Not had any like that and that's a fact from my ownership.

What magnification? they do not have an ultra fine finish, that is not the design idea.

I have a more serious issue to deal with now so you can diss these as much as you like, it does not really matter.


----------



## COYF (Feb 26, 2020)

Grand Old Duke said:


> I'm looking at the SKX007 myself as for the money they look good and are easy to read. Is the username an acronym by the way!? :whistling:


 It is, but not the Fords; it's a little more crass than that.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

andyclient said:


> Everyone needs at least one Seiko in their collection maybe two :biggrin:


 Have to agree with this. :yes:

Quite a few vintage pieces in my collection, along with this modern piece...










Fit & finish is superb, IMHO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> Not had any like that and that's a fact from my ownership.
> 
> What magnification? they do not have an ultra fine finish, that is not the design idea.


 First the finish is top notch then it's a design feature then a flounce off in a huff.

Typical Seiko fanboy

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

If you've not seen any Monsters like that I draw the conclusion that you either haven't serviced as many as you are telling us or you need to go to spec savers


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> First the finish is top notch then it's a design feature then a flounce off in a huff.
> 
> Typical Seiko fanboy
> 
> ...


 Not a Fanboy far from it.

How many monsters did I say I have serviced? please tell me? maybe you need to go to spec savers.

All the ones I have seen in the flesh (Owned) have been excellent.


----------



## COYF (Feb 26, 2020)

kanab22 said:


> I've got 3 and they are all great watches. For a while I considered this my best looking watch....
> 
> I do like that...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Not a Fanboy far from it.
> 
> How many monsters did I say I have serviced? please tell me? maybe you need to go to spec savers.
> 
> All the ones I have seen in the flesh (Owned) have been excellent.


 I certainly trust, value, your judgment on these matters, Jon!

Along with my own, of course.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> maybe you need to go to spec savers.


 I've got that covered, my daughter is a bit of a mover and shaker in Specsavers so when you decide that eventually do need an appointment I can fix it for you.

Like you alluded to I've got better things to do with my time than getting into a spat with some "expert"  on the tinternet



Chin Chin

Enjoy your night

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I've got that covered, my daughter is a bit of a mover and shaker in Specsavers so when you decide that eventually do need an appointment I can fix it for you.
> 
> Like you alluded to I've got better things to do with my time than getting into a spat with some "expert"  on the tinternet
> 
> ...


 no such thing as an expert in my humble opinion, we all learn even a professor looks in a book from time to time.

Please answer my question, how many Monsters have I serviced? You seem to know most things, in my humble opinion.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Every seiko I have had has been value for money at what ever price point, and that's over a 50 year period! Currently just have the modern green dial Alpinist which Is stunning .At high magnification Rolex and many others can look ''rough''

As to servicing Seiko, whether monsters or others @PC-Magician has breathed on a few of mine over the years with or without facial adornments!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Generation 1 Orange Monster showing brushed finish bezel, nothing wrong with that


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> Generation 1 Orange Monster showing brushed finish bezel, nothing wrong with that
> 
> View attachment 22261


 To get a finish like that they must of used one of these.










:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I've got that covered, my daughter is a bit of a mover and shaker in Specsavers so when you decide that eventually do need an appointment I can fix it for you.
> 
> Like you alluded to I've got better things to do with my time than getting into a spat with some "expert"  on the tinternet
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

My own opinion of Seiko

I have owned several and the cheaper ones for the most part represent value for money but you are very much getting what you pay for. The SARB line was a very nice one but being an owner I dont find anything remarkably different in fit finish or value from a number of other watches that at the time were being sold at a similar price (Steinhart marine automatic, Aristo dress watch, Citizen automatic) Just to name a few. A lot of the new presage watches are fantastic and are still well within the value for money price race I would have no problem buying another and likewise, the Seiko 5 and that includes the new line up.

Its a shame that Rolex has once again been shoe horned into a Seiko discussion and frankly to compare the two unless you are talking about Grand Seiko is frankly ridiculous. What I would say however is there are a great deal of other watches that are out there that can easliy compete for value with Seiko (Stowa springs to mind, I own two both fantastic watches and I found the finish to be nicer on them in a comparative price range, more accurate out of the box and better customer service. Titoni another brand of very good quality that doesnt get looked at.

Seiko are very good at what they do and have some great watches in their line up but there are many others out there to choose from. I mentioned earlier Orient, I think they probably represent better value for money in comparison to Seiko.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> no such thing as an expert in my humble opinion, we all learn even a professor looks in a book from time to time.
> 
> Please answer my question, how many Monsters have I serviced? You seem to know most things, in my humble opinion.


 Probably the same amount as you

None

:biggrin:

But I have handled a few and owned one.

With regards to surface finish

About 45 years ago when I was an apprentice I got a couple of these surface finish plates, one for turning and one for milling.



At one end smooth as a strippers [email protected], in the middle rough as a badgers @rse and at the other end even rougher than a badgers @rse

:biggrin:

But obviously that sort of terminology became politically incorrect as things moved on to the digital age



Whilst I don't purport to be an expert, on and off over the last 45 years I've measured surface finish with various instruments, some of them even had calibration certification traceable back to the NPL.

But Hey ho even though I'm no expert I still have half an idea of rough as a badgers @rse when I see it.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Love that particular model of MM...if I was ever tempted to buy another watch, I'd seriously be considering one. :wub:


 the MM is the watch that almost stopped my watch buying in its tracks .

have had a few seikos in my time - monsters , sammys , sporks and such. but the MM is just the business. ok its just a ss sports watch but it are the bee's knees :thumbsup:

used but near minty MMs will cost you less much less than 2 large these days - mine did a while back but it certainly isn't for sale.

2/7 of my collection are seikos - one cheapie , one not so cheap but still I think good value.

I am semi retired sort of , at some point I will go for a GS , snowflake blue perhaps for me last decent spend before growing older even more disgracefully

swiss bias , well I had one of the worst pints of Guinness possibly imaginable which cost about 9 quid in gnome land a few years back…

Japanese bias , none really … although I did work there for a year , loved the place , loved the people , loved the food & they make Seiko and GS :laugh:

stay safe peeps :thumbs_up:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Probably the same amount as you
> 
> None
> 
> ...


 Get well soon. :laugh:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway...moving on from the comparative texture of a badger's nether regions... :huh:

I'm not a fanboy of anything or any brand. I (try to) speak as I find. :biggrin:

Like everyone else I've owned quite a few Seikos over the years going back to the late 1980s, and yes, they're very good, although overall I'd rate their movements very much more highly than some of the cases/dials/bracelets, which could sometimes be a bit 'OK'. But Seiko has always given VFM, so I'm definitely not complaining. The last Seiko I had I think I sold on TWF from memory a couple of years ago.

IMHO the brand carries no baggage or association with a particular type of buyer, which I like, and I'm drawn to the technical brilliance of GS in particular (even if they are outside the scope of my wallet :sadwalk: ).

But (you knew it was coming) although I've enjoyed owning many Seikos, for some reason I've never loved any. Nor are there any I've seen since selling the last one that made me think my life was incomplete without one. I suppose I'm just a bit indifferent to Seikos, but can't pinpoint why.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Probably the same amount as you
> 
> None
> 
> ...











I had an Orange Monster gen1 a few years ago - fabulous watch, my regret was not getting it bead blasted, just because it looks cool :biggrin:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> My idea of rough as a badgers @rse must be different from yours.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the one I owned just a random pic from Chrono24 but it's no better. On fact you'd probably get a better finish with 40 grit emery paper.


 Have you seen the finish on the lugs of a Rolex 16570 Explorer II? That's rough and that watch costs a good few £1000 more than a Monster.

I've never expected too much from my sub-£300 Seikos, but in my experience they've all been pretty good.

Now, when you start getting into the £1000 + bracket of the MM300 or the Pressage range, fit and finish becomes something else. And then at the top of the tree sits the wise old Samurai, Grand Seiko. Nothing compares, even on the cheaper quartz variants.

I hope your night in went well :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bezel on this one's a bit rough.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Bezel on this one's a bit rough.


 Was it submerged in salt water for 20 years :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I've a few Japanese watches, Seiko is my fave closely followed by Citizen, I think around 90% of these are Seiko, I've also acquired a few more since the pic!










This was my latest buy, Had to have it but i'd had a knee replacement and wasn't allowed to drive so I got my lad to drive me over!! :yes:










Another that's not in the first pic is this Velatura, Love this muchly!!!










I'm afraid my mince pies aren't good enough to see how smoothly the bezel on this was cut, It had the blingy shine takent off it years ago with something like Scothbrite!









From the pic, This Land Monster looks like a bit smoother!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I started collecting with the sole idea of getting as many different types of Rolex as I could afford (don't ask me why, i don't want to have to lie to you)

The top and bottom of it is that I got totally seduced by Seiko, yes I have a few Rolex watches, but I have loads of Seiko watches, dive, chrono's, dress, modern, vintage.....the list goes on.

What's not to like about Seiko, they have a good history, they have in-house movements, price breaks for all bank balances.

A watch collection isn't a collection without a Seiko...or a Casio (sorry but I had to mention Casio) I can understand why some may figure that Seiko is not for them, I have walked into shops many times now with the intention of buying an Omega, but they are just not for me.

You buy what you like, if you put that Seiko on and your wrist starts saying 'don't buy it' I can't fault you, but personally I love them.

















One cost nearly £5000 the other cost less than £50, both are able to put a smile on my face.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

it'salivejim said:


> Have you seen the finish on the lugs of a Rolex 16570 Explorer II? That's rough and that watch costs a good few £1000 more than a Monster.
> 
> I've never expected too much from my sub-£300 Seikos, but in my experience they've all been pretty good.
> 
> ...


 Yep that Rolex looked well rough, but didn't like to upset the O.F


----------

